# Heki skylight blown away !!



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Just been for a walk this morning and when we returned the wind had got under the Heki Roof on our bathroom roof and ripped it off.
The plastic roof is cracked and the pins are broken.
Does anyone know the best place to get a replacement,we are going to fit it ourselves.
Have had a look on Fleabay and we are going to try O,Learys on Tuesday when they open.
Thanks in Advance
Steve


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barney2 said:


> Just been for a walk this morning and when we returned the wind had got under the Heki Roof on our bathroom roof and ripped it off.
> The plastic roof is cracked and the pins are broken.
> Does anyone know the best place to get a replacement,we are going to fit it ourselves.
> Have had a look on Fleabay and we are going to try O,Learys on Tuesday when they open.
> ...


Hi.
I had the same problem and got mine from O,Learys and fitted it myself.

They had a good stock, plenty to choose from.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Leisurespares << << I have used these folks for other spares, very helpful. The website has repair instructions.

Mike


----------

